

Zuckerberg: Kids under 13 should be allowed on Facebook - mvs
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/05/20/zuckerberg-kids-under-13-should-be-allowed-on-facebook/?iid=HP_LN?cnn=yes

======
dlsspy
"That will be a fight we take on at some point," he said. "My philosophy is
that for education you need to start at a really, really young age."

Sounds like a great reason to avoid Facebook, because I can assure you the
kids who are spending time on Facebook today are doing it instead of expanding
their education.

------
pnathan
Oh, _brilliant_ , everyone's crush from the fourth grade gets recorded. The
least mature among us, given the power to blow their 'internet history' for
the rest of their lives. What am absolutely fantastic idea.

If someone wants to support education, they should try a _different_ startup,
one dedicated to improving education, instead of providing new ways to
distract onesself in class.

Anecdote: I used to TA - occasionally I'd sit in on the main class. Only the
'front row nerds' would be taking notes on the computer, as a rule. The rest
of the laptoppers were on facebook/myspace.

Admittedly, I don't like Facebook/Twitter/Foursquare and the rest of the self-
surveillance systems. So I'm biased.

------
indrekj
Most of the youngsters are spam machines.

~~~
phlux
Spam targets.

------
Ataraxy
Hook em young!

------
chrisjsmith
I don't think any humans should be allowed on facebook. Zuckerberg is a nasty
piece of work. Childish, careless and with obviously no respect for people.
Throws a few million dollars at the education system in the US to buy some
credit.

There are a lot of engineers and scientists who contribute more to this world
and they are utterly ignored in favour of that asshat.

~~~
fossuser
Seems like a pretty extreme judgement and based on what he's been doing
recently a bit unfounded.

~~~
chrisjsmith
Not really. It's a pretty reasonable judgement based on that fact that most
people see the positive things, rather than concentrate on the small details
which are intentionally hidden by the big gestures. The small details slowly
encroach on our privacy, our human rights and our ability to function without
such things as social networks.

------
phlux
Keep Zuckerberg as far away from kids as possible. He will treat them like
"dumb fucks".

